

HTML5 Rocks: A resource for open web developers - nswanberg
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/06/html5-rocks-resource-for-open-web.html

======
ugh
Apple’s: <http://developer.apple.com/safaridemos/> (Much more polish and
probably intentionally unaware of every browser except Safari.)

Aren’t you all just loving our new browser arms races? Everyone wins.

~~~
BonoboBoner
I love it, but at the same time I am scared of the fragmentation of web
technologies this could result in. Bigger specs means more room for companies
to do mistakes, to include inconsistencies...

~~~
ugh
That could happen but I somehow think that’s still better than those five
horrific years after 2001 before Microsoft brought out Internet Explorer 7.

------
sghael
Agreed that this is all cool stuff. But as developer of a webapp that heavily
leverages webcam / mic access (blatant plug: <http://activeinterview.com>),
I'm waiting anxiously for this to get fleshed out:

<http://dev.w3.org/html5/html-device/>

Device access! Then we can really drop kick Flash when needing to talk to
devices like webcam/microphone.

But alas, it could be a while?
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3012002/what-web-
browser-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3012002/what-web-browser-
supports-device-tag-html5)

As someone far removed from the standards bodies, how can we support this
effort and push things along?

~~~
seabee
I imagine the best way is to get the source of Firefox or Chromium and have a
go at implementing it yourself. Things move quicker when there's code for
people to look at and improve.

------
bittersweet
Has anyone gotten fileuploads to work with filereader in Chrome yet? I seem to
be getting "Object has no method 'addEventListener'" errors so I think that
part of the spec is not fully implemented yet.

------
seiji
I adapted their HTML5 slideshow interface into a comic viewer:
<http://slippycomics.com/>

Pretty nifty for viewing old comics linearly. Works okay-ish on an iPad too
(click for alt-text/alt-comic).

Background/introduction:
<http://matt.io/slippycomics/introducing_slippycomics>

~~~
jeff18
Nice. I made something pretty similar here: <http://www.wolfire.com/comic>

~~~
seiji
Your version is quite nice. Great design. Looks like you have the added
benefit of pre-knowing your comic dimensions.

You're afflicted with the non-functioning-hashes-in-history problem though.
This fixed it for me: <http://github.com/tkyk/jquery-history-plugin>

Though, it does get annoying ending up with 100 non-pages in your history.
Maybe a big "navigate by hashes: yes/no" option would help us out.

~~~
jeff18
Kudos for that link! When I was originally implementing it, I couldn't find a
good cross-browser hash history implementation, but this one looks really
promising -- and jQuery to boot!

------
d0m
Funny how it says firefox isn't supported in some tutorials!

~~~
sayrer
Well, I wouldn't say it's funny. (disclosure: I work for Mozilla)

I don't like these sites because they mislead developers about which
technologies are standards and which are not.

But don't strawman me here: I actually have no problem with browser vendors
unilaterally extending HTML. I like that Opera, Google, Apple, Microsoft and
various plugin vendors all try it. Sometimes great ideas show up that way (you
can thank the IE team of old for the great majority of them).

It's also disturbing because it takes the name of something we all work on
together and applies it to technologies where there is no agreement. And some
of them really do suck! Apple and Google clearly don't care about this
problem, and are happy to label whatever they work on as HTML5 (my favorite
was the Unity demo during Google I/O... it was all plugins). At this point,
it's safe to assume you've encountered meaningless bullshit when some VP gets
up on stage and says "HTML5".

~~~
patrickaljord
They clearly said during Google IO that Unity was running on NaCl though. And
this site html5rocks looks very neutral and their demos don't force you to use
any browser in order to be tested unlike Apple demo.

~~~
sayrer
Actually, they showed it running under the Unity plugin, but said they had a
NaCl version somewhere else. Then, the VP said "it's a full 3D game, it's very
rich, and it leverages a lot of HTML5 APIs". I wonder which HTML5 APIs the
Unity plugin is leveraging.

Here's a good example of the headlines that went around:

Google IO 2010 reveals 3D Lego Star Wars running in Chrome with HTML5
[http://www.casttv.com/video/eb54nk1/google-
io-2010-reveals-3...](http://www.casttv.com/video/eb54nk1/google-
io-2010-reveals-3d-lego-star-wars-running-in-chrome-with-html5-video)

:)

~~~
patrickaljord
> I wonder which HTML5 APIs the Unity plugin is leveraging.

There's no Unity plugin, it all runs on NaCl. And NaCl can communicate with
the DOM so I guess that's the part, and the app can be stored in local
storage.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
There is a Unity plugin. You can download it here:
<http://unity3d.com/webplayer/>

There is also currently experimental support for Unity running in NaCl
instead.

[http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/05/19/google-android-and-
the-f...](http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/05/19/google-android-and-the-future-
of-games-on-the-web/)

There appears to be some confusion about which was actually demo'd in the
keynote, but either way the currently publicly available one is a plugin, and
NaCl itself isn't HTML5 or a web standard even by the fuzzy definitions
generally thrown around. It's still interesting tech though.

~~~
patrickaljord
I know there is a unity plugin for browser, but the one being used at Google
IO was running on NaCl (unless they lied about it), I don't know if it's
already available or not to the general public. NaCl is not HTML5 but it's
possible that the piss of bytecode is stored into the browser using HTML5
local storage so that you don't need to redownload the whole game every time
you use it, just a guess though.

------
bad_user
Why are there properties labeled with a "webkit" prefix? ... surely that's not
in the HTML5 standard.

~~~
patrickaljord
That's the standard way to implement unfinished specs, firefox does the same
with the "moz" prefix.

------
sams99
Are they using bespin for the syntax highlighting in the playground?

~~~
sams99
Actually, its code mirror.

------
rbreve
html5rocks.com crashes the ipad's safari browser, and slows down safari 5 on
mac osx, wonder why

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The recent Apple "HTML5" demo, the video one in particular, crashed Safari on
my iPhone 3G.

------
krav
Next up, Adobe launches FlashZings.

------
Kilimanjaro
Feed please!

~~~
nswanberg
If you use Google Reader, try this:
[http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2010/01/follow-changes-
to-a...](http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2010/01/follow-changes-to-any-
website.html)

------
BenSchaechter
HTML5 makes me thoroughly excited for the not-so-distant future web. From both
an end-user and developer perspective.

------
moultano
Oh God. Css animations. :(

